# What is the most valuable thing that was left in your car which you ending up keeping if the rider didn't want it back?



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Naturally, if anyone leaves anything in my car, I go full neurotic to try to get it back to them. I've always been able to return a phone for instance. But last week I had a guy leave a vaporizer (an Alien mod) in my car. I messaged him but he didn't want to pay the $19 return item fee. So I kept it, and am using it as a backup (after I replaced the mouthpiece). Anyone else have anything nice that was left in your car? I also recently had a few hand sanitizers and one large cylinder of Clorox wipes left... Hmm... I think that is it. 

Oh, I did once have a guy leave a nice backpack in my car, but after I notified him, he said he didn't want it back either. I wish I had another story of someone who left something really valuable in my car, but nothing yet. I am wondering if anyone had anything crazy left in their car...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> I am wondering if anyone had anything crazy left in their car...


Crazy or valuable?

Crazy was one night after a Saturday night drunk shift I found a pair of thong underwear on the floor of my car. I should have reported it to see if the owner wanted them back! Just threw them out and before any of the usual perverts ask, no I didn't sniff them or wear them as a face mask!

Valuable was a pair of sunglasses some drunk I picked up from a wedding left behind. I reported them to collect the fee but the guy never responded. I assumed they were knock off but a friend I showed them to told me they were the real deal and offered me $100 for them......sold! Looked them up and found they were worth about $500.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I guess cell phones are the most valuable things left behind in my car. Lots of car keys too. Some of those can be expensive to replace. 

The most unique item left behind in my car is panties. And not just one time, but like half a dozen times. And while used, they were not soiled. So why pull off your non-soiled panties and leave them behind? And these were lone female riders so it wasn't in the heat of passion that these panties were pulled off and forgotten. Weird stuff. I can't figure out the motivation behind doing such a thing. It is extremely gross to have to discard some stranger's panties.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I always find a little pocket change most times, a couple of pocket knives, one ball of 8, sunglasses, a few keys including the expensive ones. I have a good collection of lost and found, but the craziest thing is a rider that didn't want to get back $ 387.00 in cash, and believe me that was not a tip.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I always had successful returns of items, purses at the airport was my most hated ever. But successful. Good tips too! On top of the return fees.

Just waiting for the day a dealer leaves his shit in my car! 👍👋

Yoink. 100% profit! 😇


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> I am wondering if anyone had anything crazy left in their car...


I wonder why you wonder.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I guess cell phones are the most valuable things left behind in my car. Lots of car keys too. Some of those can be expensive to replace.
> 
> The most unique item left behind in my car is panties. And not just one time, but like half a dozen times. And while used, they were not soiled. So why pull off your non-soiled panties and leave them behind? And these were lone female riders so it wasn't in the heat of passion that these panties were pulled off and forgotten. Weird stuff. I can't figure out the motivation behind doing such a thing. It is extremely gross to have to discard some stranger's panties.


Maybe your pax chose to be ummm... passionate with themselves... :roflmao:

But since you did not notice the panties being pulled off by said pax, you probably missed the passionate outcome as well... lol

You need to look in your rear view mirror more often... :thumbup:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Someone's stinky cell phone, as well as a fancy camera returned (gave me $10 tip).

Pax left a steel water bottle. But I threw it out.

Not a big fan of hand me down, used things. Prefer to buy my own, brand new.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Maybe your pax chose to be ummm... passionate with themselves... :roflmao:
> 
> But since you did not notice the panties being pulled off by said pax, you probably missed the passionate outcome as well... lol


Entirely possible. I pay very little attention to pax during trips.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Someone's stinky cell phone, as well as a fancy camera returned (gave me $10 tip).
> 
> Someone left a steel water bottle. But I threw it out.
> 
> Not a big fan of hand me down, used things. Prefer to buy my own things, brand new.


The only logical conclusion I can draw at this time is that your pax shoved their cell phone into their perhaps stinky panties while someone else kept calling them while the phone was on vibrate mode... just my opinion of course. :roflmao: :coolio:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The only logical conclusion I can draw at this time is that your pax shoved their cell phone into their perhaps stinky panties while someone else kept calling them while the phone was on vibrate mode... just my opinion of course. :roflmao: :coolio:


The pax was a gay white guy. The phone smelled like body odor, but an added ingredient of stank &#129314;

I had to transfer it to a bag using a napkin. Then my coworker helped me package it so it can be shipped back to him. She wouldnt touch it either.

The idea that it was in his privates and that's the reason for the smell is really grossing me out &#128534;


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> The pax was a gay white guy. The phone smelled like body odor, but an added ingredient of stank &#129314;
> 
> I had to transfer it to a bag using a napkin. Then my coworker helped me package it so it can be shipped back to him. She wouldnt touch it either.
> 
> The idea that it was in his privates and that's the reason for the smell is really grossing me out &#128534;


You can think about that while you are eating your breakfast, lunch and dinner today &#129315;&#128514;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I turn in most things. Years past, the police did tell us not to bother with some usual things, such as umbrellas or sunglasses. They also mentioned silly things, such as junk mail, underwear or socks. While I still drive a cab, I also do UberX/Lyft, so I carried those habits with me. I always turn in wallets, electronics, brief cases, envelopes.



Seamus said:


> thong underwear





SpinalCabbage said:


> panties.


I have found underwear of both genders. It goes into the trash. It is nothing unusual any more.

In the summer, here, we get heat showers. Street vendors suddenly pull out all of their umbrellas and they fly off the carts. People get into a cab or UberX/Lyft car, then forget them. I have trunks full of them. I just give them to people.

I replaced my cab in 2015. I had the old one from 2008-2015. I kept the old one as a private car. I had planned to sell it back in June of this year, so I went through it and cleaned out the thing. When I pulled the back seat, in addition to the usual change, I found a wallet. It had IDs, a debit card and a driver's licence from California as well as twenty some dollars in cash. The licence expired in 2012 and the debit card in 2013, so I guessed that it had been there since at least 2012, if not longer. I sent the lady a letter with instructions to contact me at an e-Mail address if she wanted it returned to her. I have yet to hear back from her.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I am not joking. It was a tampon. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

$1500 in cash....I did give it back though.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Pax wanted to find out if I found a 2000$+ item:laugh:
Slight problem, it was about 2 months after the ride:smiles: pax left his/her phone number to reach ... I remembered the pax , but did not respond:smiles:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I make an honest attempt to return all items left in my car. Several phones have been returned along with other miscellaneous items. A few worthless things have gone unclaimed and after a month or so they get trashed.

Things of value that have been unclaimed:

An expensive bottle of wine, I posted about it when it happened. Can't remember the value however it has gone up. https://uberpeople.net/threads/tip-or-lost-item.379497/
A size Large men's jacket. Can't remember the brand, it was left by a guy looking to buy a $500,000+ boat. I picked him up from the test drive. It was like new, he never claimed it. Looked it up online it was over $150.00 to buy. My oldest son has been wearing it after it went unclaimed for a month.
A gold ring, I posted about this as well. Short version lady wanted to give me a cash tip and only had change in her wallet. She dumped it out and left. As I went trough it I found a gild ring. She never responded to the lost item message from Uber. Unsure of the value of the ring, I still have it. It has been over a year now if I remember correctly. https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-a-tip.310781/


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> The pax was a gay white guy. The phone smelled like body odor, but an added ingredient of stank &#129314;
> 
> I had to transfer it to a bag using a napkin. Then my coworker helped me package it so it can be shipped back to him. She wouldnt touch it either.
> 
> The idea that it was in his privates and that's the reason for the smell is really grossing me out &#128534;


Morale of the story: a dick-pic isn't as bad as the horrors of a dick-imprint!  :roflmao:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

@Mash Ghasem 
I have to agree. But dont need see/smell either &#128072;


----------



## Lolo11 (Aug 5, 2018)

APPLE laptop and 3 hardrives,sun glasses, etc,I found them behind my seat at 2am,no one reported the lost backpack(I drove uber,via ,lyft).
Next day VIA permanently deactivates me.I could not log in and report but I was not sure anyway who was the rider.I found out VIA deactivets me because my DL is not valid.IT took me a week to convice them that they are wrong.Swiching from night to day shift to be able to go at VIA office and finally got activated.All week I was driving with the backpack in my trunk but no one reported lost item.I did not want to report to a wrong rider and put my self in trouble.
I found out day shift downtown is very slow after 9am because I was seating about 1hour and 30 minutes untiil I got ping from Via evan i had lyft and uber on.APPROCHING my rider I recognised my rider from a week ago even now was daytime, I even recognized his name Roshan,I could not wait and I asked him if he lost somthing last week .He said yes .I told him its in my trunk and I pulled over and gave it to him.He started to cry.Told me all his work was there.He allready took a $3000 credit and bought another laptop.I asked him why he did not report to VIA.He said he reported but to a wrong ride.
I was very happy because evrthing worked good. My conseince was clean.
The chance to give a ride twice TO SAME RIDER in Chicago is very slim and more then inposiblle vith VIA.,and to give a ride to someone what lost a backpack is same like winning a jackpot.Roshan was very happy and he give me his business card and told me to call him so we can get some drinks.This was a year ago.
P.S after the ride I checked the VIA app Roshan give $10 tip.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I haven't had many items left over the years. Four or five phones which all made it back to their owners. One guy left a small neck pillow in a case that he really wanted back. He tipped me $30 to drive it over to his gated community and leave it with the security. I had a girl leave a set of keys that never ended up getting picked up. I finally threw those out when I moved two months ago. I can't really think of anything else. A pair of cheap sunglasses, maybe. A scarf. Probably the most valuable thing was a $20 bill. The guy tipped me $20 after his wife puked outside the car. Then I found another $20 on the seat when I checked the car after the ride.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Keys to a Corvette


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Freedom!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Vaporizer and some aviator sunglasses.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Lolo11 said:


> APPLE laptop and 3 hardrives,sun glasses, etc,I found them behind my seat at 2am,no one reported the lost backpack(I drove uber,via ,lyft).
> Next day VIA permanently deactivates me.I could not log in and report but I was not sure anyway who was the rider.I found out VIA deactivets me because my DL is not valid.IT took me a week to convice them that they are wrong.Swiching from night to day shift to be able to go at VIA office and finally got activated.All week I was driving with the backpack in my trunk but no one reported lost item.I did not want to report to a wrong rider and put my self in trouble.
> I found out day shift downtown is very slow after 9am because I was seating about 1hour and 30 minutes untiil I got ping from Via evan i had lyft and uber on.APPROCHING my rider I recognised my rider from a week ago even now was daytime, I even recognized his name Roshan,I could not wait and I asked him if he lost somthing last week .He said yes .I told him its in my trunk and I pulled over and gave it to him.He started to cry.Told me all his work was there.He allready took a $3000 credit and bought another laptop.I asked him why he did not report to VIA.He said he reported but to a wrong ride.
> I was very happy because evrthing worked good. My conseince was clean.
> ...


$10 tip?!?!? Hahahaha Ungrateful. Lol just kidding.

How many things have riders left that I ended up keeping? Too many to count at this point.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

some guy's drunk & passed out girlfriend.


----------



## Joe Knob (Oct 7, 2015)

A fully loaded vape pen (cannabis). A decent one too. The girl was really drunk and probably didn't even remember . I'm vaping from it right now actually.


----------



## MrDude (Mar 27, 2019)

Italian hoagie and sour cream and onion chips from Wawa. Umbrellas. Vape pen.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Found a $100 AMC gift card. It had $37 on it. I watched a movie and had some nachos and a soda


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I make an honest attempt to return all items left in my car.


Same here. Because I hate losing my own stuff.

I've found keys a couple of times, and managed to get them back to their rightful owners.

Still have an umbrella that a couple forgot. Tried, but couldn't find them. Reported it as a found item, but I guess they're not worried about it.

I often use the line, "Remember, just on the airlines, take all of your personal belongings with you."


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I had 5 x 20 bills left on the floor of the back seat once.

As the pax never contacted me thru support I kept the money.

I've returned sunglasses twice however. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Not a big fan of hand me down, used things. Prefer to buy my own, brand new.


Pfft. &#128580;

I STILL appreciate the pax who left lightly used $350 headphones behind. I checked Amazon for the going price and was surprised at the listed prices.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> Pfft. &#128580;
> 
> I STILL appreciate the pax who left lightly used $350 headphones behind. I checked Amazon for the going price and was surprised at the listed prices.


Well next time you put those head phones on just remember all the places they could have been. If the pax wanted to try something new, be adventurous. If you know what I mean.

How many times the pax didnt wash his hands after pooping and wanted to listen to some relaxing music.

Just leave you with those thoughts.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Well next time you put those head phones on just remember all the places they could have been. If the pax wanted to try something new, be adventurous. If you know what I mean.
> 
> How many times the pax didnt wash his hands after pooping and wanted to listen to some relaxing music.
> 
> Just leave you with those thoughts.


Fortunately I was waaaay ahead of you. Used rubbing alcohol over the whole thing then did a follow up with hydrogen peroxide to completely disinfect it.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Found a 'little blue pill' in tiny ziplock bag, after dropping off an old guy and his "niece"


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Hillary Clintons server


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Crazy or valuable?
> 
> Crazy was one night after a Saturday night drunk shift I found a pair of thong underwear on the floor of my car. I should have reported it to see if the owner wanted them back! Just threw them out and before any of the usual perverts ask, no I didn't sniff them or wear them as a face mask!
> 
> Valuable was a pair of sunglasses some drunk I picked up from a wedding left behind. I reported them to collect the fee but the guy never responded. I assumed they were knock off but a friend I showed them to told me they were the real deal and offered me $100 for them......sold! Looked them up and found they were worth about $500.


for $500 I could get 500 pairs of sunglasses.


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

A one ounce bag of weed a couple of years ago. This was before recreational marijuana was made legal in Illinois.

Actually, I didn't find it-----a rider found it on the floor in the backseat area and asked me if it belonged to me. Fortunately, he was a cool dude---a musician. I was expecting the notice from Uber that I had been driving under the influence.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Air pods! 4 different sets


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> I wonder why you wonder.


I do enjoy unique stories. I wish I had something really unusual to report, but I never had anything weird. So I wondered if anyone else had anything fascinating to share.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Ardery said:


> some guy's drunk & passed out girlfriend.


Go on....


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Found a $100 AMC gift card. It had $37 on it. I watched a movie and had some nachos and a soda


Now that is a cool find! It is like you were treated by your passenger to a movie and snacks! An excellent tip for your supreme service. Thanks for that story!


----------



## thedriver972 (Jul 9, 2020)

Lunch bag... Lunch bag with $4,785.00 in it. Tip for returning it? "We won't come looking for you"


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> Naturally, if anyone leaves anything in my car, I go full neurotic to try to get it back to them. I've always been able to return a phone for instance. But last week I had a guy leave a vaporizer (an Alien mod) in my car. I messaged him but he didn't want to pay the $19 return item fee. So I kept it, and am using it as a backup (after I replaced the mouthpiece). Anyone else have anything nice that was left in your car? I also recently had a few hand sanitizers and one large cylinder of Clorox wipes left... Hmm... I think that is it.
> 
> Oh, I did once have a guy leave a nice backpack in my car, but after I notified him, he said he didn't want it back either. I wish I had another story of someone who left something really valuable in my car, but nothing yet. I am wondering if anyone had anything crazy left in their car...


"Coke" straw, hand rolled out of a hundred dollar bill.

Why anyone would drink soda through US linen currency is beyond me though.


----------



## LRV 004 (Jul 19, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Naturally, if anyone leaves anything in my car, I go full neurotic to try to get it back to them. I've always been able to return a phone for instance. But last week I had a guy leave a vaporizer (an Alien mod) in my car. I messaged him but he didn't want to pay the $19 return item fee. So I kept it, and am using it as a backup (after I replaced the mouthpiece). Anyone else have anything nice that was left in your car? I also recently had a few hand sanitizers and one large cylinder of Clorox wipes left... Hmm... I think that is it.
> 
> Oh, I did once have a guy leave a nice backpack in my car, but after I notified him, he said he didn't want it back either. I wish I had another story of someone who left something really valuable in my car, but nothing yet. I am wondering if anyone had anything crazy left in their car...


Let's see ,
Sun glasses, wallet, car & home keys , mobiles, female underwear, jacket , shoes .
No more .


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

A small boy


----------



## Routedriver99 (Apr 23, 2017)

I've had cellphones, wallets and keys left behind. All were returned including a cell phone that belonged to the wife of an NFL player. One thing that I will always remember was picking up a young woman at a train station to take her home. When we arrive, about 10 minutes later, I pull into the driveway and wait for her to get out. I looked back and she looked dazed and began to cry. She told me she just realized that she left her computer on the train with all of her school work in it. I drove her back to the train station and, in the meantime, told her to call Amtrak to see if anyone turned it in. She had no luck with that. We get to the train station and she told me not to wait as she was going to check around the area and ask the authorities if anyone had seen it. After I left I couldn't help but wonder if she ever found it. About 3 weeks later guess who I picked up at the train station? It was her and I asked if she recognized me as the driver when she lost her computer. I told her how I had wondered all this time if she found it. Yes, she did! A guy on the train found it and turned it in. She was so happy to see me and thanked for being so kind. She put in a modest tip and thanked me again. It was a good feeling to help someone.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Routedriver99 said:


> Yes, she did! A guy on the train found it and turned it in. She was so happy to see me and thanked for being so kind. She put in a modest tip and thanked me again. It was a good feeling to help someone.


I once left a fur hat on a Metro bus. It was one that I got in Kazakhstan from a Russian national who was working there. And yes, somebody turned it in, and I got it back.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

A roll of toilet paper 🤔💡.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

About two years ago, I found a laptop in a case on the bleachers at the high school track where I do a lot of running. I think it was on a Saturday morning. The office was open, and I turned it in there. Turns out that it was a loaner computer that had been loaned to one of the students.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

M62 said:


> A roll of toilet paper &#129300;&#128161;.


I think you got it. We can close the thread now.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

My dignity..... :cryin:



Mkang14 said:


> The idea that it was in his privates and that's the reason for the smell is really grossing me out &#128534;


"Yes, please tell Mr. Johnson to hold my calls. I'll be in meetings all day with our military contractors, Major Woody and Private Parts."


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> My dignity..... :cryin:
> 
> 
> "Yes, please tell Mr. Johnson to hold my calls. I'll be in meetings all day with our military contractors, Major Woody and Private Parts."


Let me gather my composure. My head is spinning out of control from whats happening and I have zero pm left. Oh the conundrum.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Let me gather my composure. My head is spinning out of control from whats happening and I have zero pm left. Oh the conundrum.


The thought of all those peepees giving you the vapors? -o:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> The thought of all those peepees giving you the vapors? -o:


Oh geez....

I write ✍
you read &#128214;&#128083;
you twist &#128256;
Now everything: &#128207; .. naughty✔


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Oh geez....
> 
> I write ✍
> you read &#128214;&#128083;
> ...


You said "twist", but I am _NOT_ taking the bait!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> You said "twist", but I am _NOT_ taking the bait!


Awww! That's taken it old school. Where our friendship grew to the beautiful disaster it is now &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Awww! That's taken it old school. Where our friendship grew to the beautiful disaster it is now &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


I KNEW you had Adventure Time on the brain! PERV!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

$200 pair of rayban sunglasses


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I KNEW you had Adventure Time on the brain! PERV!


That gif is giving me a serious headache. &#129318;‍♀


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> That gif is giving me a serious headache. &#129318;‍♀


Do you need some Tylenol PM?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Do you need some Tylenol PM?


&#129402;

*I do like a Tylenol PM but Grrr


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> &#129402;
> 
> *I do like a Tylenol PM but Grrr


How about a CosbyColada?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

sorry im off topic .
Pax airport. Phone left in the car. HOUR TRIP. And hour to my house.
Pax requests his pos 10 dollar phone back. It got whipped out the window on the freeway.  Have a great day . 
( make sure you did not for get anything i live very far away from here )


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I found one of these in my back seat pocket once.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Some may not believe me but here goes. Its not all too exciting but the payout was great. 
I took this man to the airport one early morning. I dropped him off and he went on his way. I noticed he had left his phone in my car and I stashed it in my glove box. 3 hours later as I am about to get some lunch I hear my phone ring. It was the guy asking he had left his phone. I told him that I had it and that I could ship it to him. He immediately stopped me and asked how far away I was. I told him I was 45 minutes away and around 40 miles...not true. I was around 10 miles away but I wanted to get some chow. 

He told me that his flight was delayed/cancelled and his phone was very important to him. At this point, all I wanted to do was get some grub and relax in my car. He says the next available fight wasn't until late night. Which to me is insane. Poor guy had been waiting at the Airport for 3 hours. He made me a deal. If I picked him up immediately and dropped him back to his hotel and handed him back his phone, he would pay me $500. At first I was hesitant. $500 bucks for a phone!!?? BULL!! I have already been screwed by pax before. Having done this gig for 5 years, I wasn't having it. I told him that I didn't trust him and instead I could mail it to him.
He was becoming agitated and pushy. Telling me he wasn't like other passengers...."yea right." But he said that all his work info and his backups were on that device that he needed for his work. 

So I caved. I drove back, he was only 10 miles away. So I took a quick rest and after 20 minutes I drove to the airport and picked him up. He immediately asks for his phone and I give it to him. As the honest man he is he gave me 5 100 dollar bills. I was shocked! An honest passenger. And a rich one at that. We had a conversation on the way back. He liked me a lot and since he knew I was finishing up Grad school that semester he rated me 5-stars and left me a $50 tip on the app. 

So, that day I made 550 and I drove back home almost crying. God is good. I dedicated that day the school grind.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I found one of these in my back seat pocket once.
> 
> View attachment 489135


Did you sniff it?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> Did you sniff it?


At first I thought it was a perfume bottle. Then it dawned on me.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Coachman said:


> At first I thought it was a perfume bottle. Then it dawned on me.


After you sniffed it, I bet it wrecked your soul.....

Too soon? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I still have a phone that got left behind about a week before everything shut down and I stopped driving. They were my last pax of the night and not only did we have a great conversation and a few laughs but they tipped me $20 cash. I always glance behind to see if anyone left anything when pax first get out, but it was night and the phone was black and I didn't see it until I got home. They were really nice people, I tried to return it. But they never responded to the lost item report and shortly afterward all the Hubs closed. &#129335;‍♀



Wildgoose said:


> I am not joking. It was a tampon. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Hopefully not used! &#129314;



teh744 said:


> $1500 in cash....I did give it back though.


Someone's gotta be rich af to be that careless with that much cash!



Coachman said:


> I found one of these in my back seat pocket once.
> 
> View attachment 489135


That's when it's time to just say eff it and burn the car!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Vape, probably had THC. They really wanted it back until I said that it was reported to Uber. Went in the trash. 

The biggest mystery was a full set of keys, including - car key, motorcycle key, work RFID, and house key. 

Hung on to it for months and reached out to both Uber and Lyft, unsure which platform they were on. Never heard a peep, always wondered if they ever made it home.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Naturally, if anyone leaves anything in my car, I go full neurotic to try to get it back to them. I've always been able to return a phone for instance. But last week I had a guy leave a vaporizer (an Alien mod) in my car. I messaged him but he didn't want to pay the $19 return item fee. So I kept it, and am using it as a backup (after I replaced the mouthpiece). Anyone else have anything nice that was left in your car? I also recently had a few hand sanitizers and one large cylinder of Clorox wipes left... Hmm... I think that is it.
> 
> Oh, I did once have a guy leave a nice backpack in my car, but after I notified him, he said he didn't want it back either. I wish I had another story of someone who left something really valuable in my car, but nothing yet. I am wondering if anyone had anything crazy left in their car...


I never charge return fees. I think it's rude


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I never charge return fees. I think it's rude


It's ruder for people to leave their shit behind and expect you to return it for free.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Over $380 dollars lol no one claimed it


----------



## Diesel Driver (Feb 23, 2016)

I've been a premium headphone magnet. Years ago, before Uber had a system for lost and found, I dropped a guy off at the airport who was leaving the country. Next passenger handed me a set of Beats headphones in their case that were laying on the floor. I had no way of contacting him those days. He would have had to contact Uber and they would have contacted me and asked my permission for them to give him my phone number.

Then a couple of years later I found a pair of Bose headphones on the floor of my car at the end of my day. I had no idea which passenger they belonged to and, even with the Uber Lost and Found system in place, nobody ever contacted me.

Those both go for about $300 to $350.


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

$100 bill
Prada sun glasses
5-10 iPhones
iPad

I’ve returned everything except for the $100 bill because I found it the next day while cleaning my car out- no clue who it belonged to. I ended up taking that day off since my goal was $100.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Naturally, if anyone leaves anything in my car, I go full neurotic to try to get it back to them. I've always been able to return a phone for instance. But last week I had a guy leave a vaporizer (an Alien mod) in my car. I messaged him but he didn't want to pay the $19 return item fee. So I kept it, and am using it as a backup (after I replaced the mouthpiece). Anyone else have anything nice that was left in your car? I also recently had a few hand sanitizers and one large cylinder of Clorox wipes left... Hmm... I think that is it.
> 
> Oh, I did once have a guy leave a nice backpack in my car, but after I notified him, he said he didn't want it back either. I wish I had another story of someone who left something really valuable in my car, but nothing yet. I am wondering if anyone had anything crazy left in their car...


HER SOUL.

I PATCHED IT UP.

THEN SENT IT HOME.

( Sometimes
We are put on paths
Not of our own.)


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I never charge return fees. I think it's rude


I go out of my way to return lost items. I'm not saying I wouldn't collect a fee, that's a separate issue.

But I don't make a fetish of it like some people here do. And I don't throw away people's personal possessions the way some do. I do think that's a rude and ignorant attitude.

If I felt that way about the people I've driven for, I'd look for a different line of work.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> It's ruder for people to leave their shit behind and expect you to return it for free.


I had the WORST "return lost item" story ever. I dropped off a young couple to their destination in Chicago downtown by Division and State Street. After I left, and drove south to 31st and Roosevelt when I got a call from Uber. The boyfriend had left his wallet in my car. I logged off immediately... As I was driving north to return the wallet, the passenger/account holder (girlfriend) told me that she knows about the "returned item fee" but did not want to pay it. (I didn't even mention the "lost item fee"). She started cursing me out and shouting at me that taking a $19 returned item fee is in her words "taking a bribe". I was just incredulous and puzzled. How is that "a bribe"? The sheer stupidity...

She started literally screaming that I _work for_ Uber and so I cannot charge them a fee for returning the item. I explained to them that we are independent contractors and do not work directly for Uber and that I was far away (like 15 minutes). This is not the same situation like if she was staying at the Hilton downtown and she left her purse in a ballroom and I was a front desk clerk who took the elevator up to her room. I should have driven off but I was just so stunned at her ignorance. After she shouted some "F" bombs at me, I was done...

I drove off and charged the passengers the "lost item fee" and then wrote a long letter to Uber (if she was nice I would not have charged her). After a couple of days, I actually got a car from Uber in some special division. It was the ONLY time I ever got such a call. I explained to them what happened, and he carefully listened and said I did everything right in explaining to her that we are not employees and he praised me for not shouting back angry words at her. He could not promise anything due to confidentiality, but he said that in similar circumstances where the driver gets hurled "F" bombs that the passenger gets a "lifetime ban" from using the app.

That was the only time I ever _almost_ lost my cool towards a passenger...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> I once left a fur hat on a Metro bus. It was one that I got in Kazakhstan from a Russian national who was working there. And yes, somebody turned it in, and I got it back.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Diesel Driver said:


> I've been a premium headphone magnet.
> 
> ...Beats headphones in their case that were laying on the floor. I had no way of contacting him those days. He would have had to contact Uber and they would have contacted me and asked my permission for them to give him my phone number.
> 
> I found a pair of Bose headphones on the floor of my car at the end of my day. I had no idea which passenger they belonged to and, even with the Uber Lost and Found system in place, nobody ever contacted me.


Thanks for the story, that is so fortunate for you! I think I only had a pair of earbuds once.



SpinalCabbage said:


> View attachment 489323


That was a great episode!



kingcorey321 said:


> sorry im off topic .
> Pax airport. Phone left in the car. HOUR TRIP. And hour to my house.
> Pax requests his pos 10 dollar phone back. It got whipped out the window on the freeway. Have a great day .
> ( make sure you did not for get anything i live very far away from here )


LOL kingcorey...


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I found a passed out drunk girl in the back seat of my XL after dropping a group off and was headed home.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Iann said:


> I found a passed out drunk girl in the back seat of my XL after dropping a group off and was headed home.


Return fee?

I have collection on umbrellas... some really good quality. Thanks to uber pax


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Iann said:


> I found a passed out drunk girl in the back seat of my XL after dropping a group off and was headed home.


As other person on this forum amusingly asked, "Go on..." &#128522;


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

A couple years ago, Someone left a beautiful pair of tortoise shell RayBans in a leather case. I use them to this day.

Ive has half half-dozen $1000+ mobile phones left in my car. I’ve managed to get all of them returned to their owners.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Eyeglasses 
$45 tip


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> View attachment 489323


Yes, it actually kind of looked like that. Not quite that tall, but otherwise pretty close.

Oh, and it had a hammer and sickle on the front of it too.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

A roll of packing tape.

That's it. Literally. 5k+ rides.

I'm pretty conscious about making sure the drunks have their stuff when they get out if I'm doing the night shift.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> A couple years ago, Someone left a beautiful pair of tortoise shell RayBans in a leather case. I use them to this day.
> 
> Ive has half half-dozen $1000+ mobile phones left in my car. I've managed to get all of them returned to their owners.


Me too. A lot of mobile phones. I've always got them back to their owners. It seems so weird to leave behind your phone, because it is like leaving your brain behind. We are like mini robots now. Wherever I go, my phone is the first thing I think of having in my hand. Never even came close to leaving it anywhere.


----------



## Andrew Philip (Jul 20, 2017)

The most valuable thing someone left to me was their soul... no but seriously , it was a Wallet with like several hundreds in there . Must of been his rent money or something. Returned it back and he gave me a hefty tip for me returning it as he was very very relieved he lost it in my car vs elsewhere where it could never be returned. He was so grateful I drove it back that he gave me a 100 dollar tip, just pulled out a hundred from inside the wallet and said thank you.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

My dignity.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

It was New Year’s Eve, these four people left a $250 bottle of wine in my car, I tried to give it back to them they said keep it as a tip... Too bad I don’t drink wine, I ended up giving it away


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

$300 Bose noise cancelling headphones left behind by an unknown rider and never claimed. A couple of months later, they were stolen out of my glove box along with my Lyft amp and old cell phone.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

RioRoja said:


> $300 Bose noise cancelling headphones left behind by an unknown rider and never claimed. A couple of months later, they were stolen out of my glove box along with my Lyft amp and and old cell phone.


I got my Lyft amp stolen too! Right out of my car.


----------



## Unhandled exception (Jul 23, 2020)

A nice leather jacket. I still wear it.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

RioRoja said:


> $300 Bose noise cancelling headphones left behind by an unknown rider and never claimed. A couple of months later, they were stolen out of my glove box along with my Lyft amp and old cell phone.





Young Kim said:


> I got my Lyft amp stolen too! Right out of my car.


What?! Why would anyone want to steal a Lyft amp? &#128514;


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

I got one set of Air Pods, and dropped a guy at the airport one night who was opening his mail on the way to the airport. Dropped him off, went to the pit, checked the back seat, there was an envelope there, the size of the cards attached to floral arrangements. Opened it up, it was $60. Contacted Uber, guy called back a little bit later, told him what I found, and he said, "Well, I guess you got a tip then."


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> What?! Why would anyone want to steal a Lyft amp? &#128514;


I'm not sure why, but I can guess because after it was stolen, I saw one on eBay with multiple bids for around $50...



Unhandled exception said:


> A nice leather jacket. I still wear it.


Nice!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I'm not sure why, but I can guess because after it was stolen, I saw one on eBay with multiple bids for around $50...


What?! Pre-COVID I could've gotten one for free but didn't because I didn't want one! I can't imagine someone actually paying money for that shit! &#128514;


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

A black leather case with gold zip with 200.00 in it, I didn't know who left it and no one called, I have returned probably around 20 items in 4 years.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

A few years ago a drunk couple was fighting in my car,,,After the ride I found a $1500 Tiffany bracelet in the back seat

Gave it to my wife for her Birthday.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Dave Bust said:


> A few years ago a drunk couple was fighting in my car,,,After the ride I found a $1500 Tiffany bracelet in the back seat
> 
> Gave it to my wife for her Birthday.


You and your wife deserved it.


----------

